# Surfside Pier



## snapper (Mar 5, 2008)

When does the Surfside and GC pier close for the year?


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

garden city closes december 31st i dont know about surfside


----------



## snapper (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you, I might be down next weekend.


----------



## iceman0800 (Apr 18, 2009)

*Gcp*

Garden City Pier isnt closing this year till Sunday the 3rd of 2010.


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

*The Apache Pier is open*

The Apache Pier is open 365 days a year


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Are they still catching Whiting down there???
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## Annie Smith (Oct 23, 2009)

Talked with Faye today who said Surfside would try to stay open until the 13th or when the town starts moving equipment onto the pier. Talked with a friend who works for the town (and will be working on the pier and he said that they expect to start work at the end of the month.
caught a bunch of whiting today, and one undersized black.


----------

